# arc faults in NY



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Guys.....
I was advised today by a licensed electrician that NY is now working off of the 2008 code(as of Dec 24th 2010), and that means, Arc Faults are required just about everywhere!!!! He also told me that the arc fault breakers require that there be an empty slot above and below them in the panel.. That means that a 40 space panel now becomes a 20.
I then called my electrical underwriter(inspector) and he advised me that this was the case, but that he wasnt sure about the space between the arc fault breakers. He also told me that all receptacles in new installs are now required to be tamper resistant....This is all great for the economy.:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: Anyway, looking for info on the spacing of the arc fault breakers. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

The spacing requirement is complete bunk.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is some more info on this.



> NEW YORK STATE DEPARTMENT OF STATE
> Division of Code Enforcement and Administration
> 99 Washington Avenue Albany, New York 12231
> Phone no. (518) 474-4073 [Fax] (518) 486-4487
> ...


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here is some more info on this.


 

Excellent Info. That is exactly what the electrical inspector told me regarding the existing circuits(thank god)... The arc faults are still BS IMO. Thanks again:clap::clap:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is an issue that most guys on here have been dealing with for several yrs now. Thankfully NY is a little slow with some things but now we have to catch up with the times. I agree that this will cost the HO more money but we just have to pass the buck to them, i know i am not going to eat it. I am sure some contractors will be removing them after inspection but this puts the contractor into a liability issue if there is ever a problem.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

See here. http://www.tocny.org/Portals/0/Depa...lding Codes- Effective December 28, 2010.pdf

The newly-adopted 2010 Residential Code of New York State can be examined here, in part. http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/ny/st/b400v10/index.htm

As can be seen, the NY code has rolled into it, much of the NEC 2008 language. Not all of it, but pretty much the same as regards arc-fault protection.


----------

